# Winter MTB Boots



## supradude (Nov 27, 2011)

Tired of worthless shoe covers and frozen toes so I am ready to plunk down the money for a good pair of clipless winter MTB boots. From everything I could find here on MTBR and around the interwebs people tend to like the Lake 303s and the Wolvhammers. I am leaning towards the Lakes as the Wolvhammers are still leaving me in sticker shock.

Problem I am finding is the temperature ratings. I ride regardless of the cold so I really need a boot to be able to handle 0F - 35F, be wind resilient and waterproof (of course with a thick pair of wool socks on).

Anyone with some real world experience on some of the other boots listed below, or perhaps a recommended boot not mentioned would be quite helpful. Here is what I've compiled thus far. My froze toes thank you.

- Lake MXZ303 (my front runner)
- 45N Wolvhammer (look good but waaaaaay too expensive)
- Northwave Extreme Winter GTX (look interesting, need more info)
- Gaerne G.Artix (not sure, need more info)
- Shimano SH-MW81 (doesn't seem warm enough)
- Sidi Diablo GTX Cold-Weather Shoes (eh...)
- Diadora Polarex Plus (don't know, need more info)
- Diadora Polaris 2 (seem discontinued, not sure I'm impressed anyway)


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

I suffered the same cold feet for years using just endura shoe covers that lasted only one winter. 2 years ago I invested in the Shimano SH-MW81 and I couldn't be happier! They are roomy for my wide feet, allowing extra thick alpaca wool socks, and my feet stay warm in below freezing temps. The construction is excellent, and they are very comfy to wear. Key is to buy a bit big so your toes have room and blood circulates freely. 

If you want the cheaper route and ride in snow a lot, try a pair of insulated hiking boots and flat pedals. IMO, a better option if your rides involve hike-a bike sections.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

wolvehammers are good but they are narrow and small compared to shimano and lakes

a 43 shoe size requires a 44 size in wolvehammer and might be narrow
---


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

I have the Polaris and think they're excellent. Got them dirt cheap on close out a year ago. They work in temps below 20 degrees with thick merino socks. I have the lake road bike boots which are phenomenal but expensive.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have the Lake 303's and they are the bomb diggity. 
I wear a single Under Armour sock and nothing else. Cold feet in winter riding is a thing of the past for me.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm trying to decide between the Lake 303s and the 40North Wolvhammer. I've found the Lakes for $259 free shipping, but the Wolvhammers are $325+ shipping.

The new 2015 Wolvhammer looks amazing and warm. I ride in temps below zero F so don't mind spending the extra ~$75 if they're better. Sounds like I should size up from the comment above. Anyone else find they run small?

Anyone tried both?


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Cross Post...

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/lake-mxz303-up-1-5-sizes-939704.html

Here was my investigation of all three at my LBS.

Construction - Honestly, between the Wolvhammer, Fasterkatt and Lake303, I felt like the Lake were a better quality, more refined shoe. That included the materials, the Boa clicker, the soles and the insulation.

Both 45NRTH products appeared to me to be a shoe/boot with a sewn in gater. The Lake, was designed and built very different. It shows. Its Pittards leather, chucky vibram sole (accommodates toes spikes) and unlike both 45NRTH, not nylon, and feels more integrated. Your assessment may differ.

Sizing - In my size, the Fasterkatt (new model) I couldn't even zip over my foot. The Wolvhammer was a touch too small in a 44, (new model too), but given the price with SPD, I wondered about the cost. I don't think the 45NRTH product come in wide. All seemed to run small. In the Lake, I'm sending back the 44 wide and going to a 45 wide, so I can wear a thin liner sock and a smart wool sock.

I even traced my foot and used the LAKE sizing guide. It put me in a wide, 8.5 shoe. Considering I'll trade in my 10s for 11s, that's quite a bit off.

Quality - Lastly, if you read enough on MTBR, you'll find many fans of the Lake boots, with some owning the previous versions 4-5+ years. The 45NRTH are a new product but with the first version zipper inadequacies (which they've since redone for this model year) they are still in refinement. Lake has been doing shoes a while. I think it shows.

If you have an LBS that carries all three, go there, regardless of the savings online. There appears to be so much variability in fit, guidance may be somewhat limited.

Good Luck.


----------



## Bikerector (Jan 24, 2014)

I've had really good luck with specialized defroster shoes. They're warmer than I expected though I doubt they're as warm as the wolves or lakes. I can wear them comfortably into the teens with woolie boolie socks, around freezing temps with regular cycling socks. Might be able to get closer to the 0 degree mark with some covers over them as well. I like them because I don't overheat when the temps are in the 20's or 30's which is where the temps are for me most often in West Michigan (except last winter which is when I bumped up to the defrosters).

Best part about the defrosters is they were easy to find so I could try them on and at $200 they were more affordable than most of the other deep winter cycling shoe options.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks for the input. I live in the middle of nowhere and any bike shop I go to this time of year will be in the warm southwest so I doubt they'll have any of these shoes in stock.

With the price difference and free shipping and based on your observations, I think I'll stick with the Lake but size up. It's better to be too big than too tight in the cold. Circulation is key to staying warm. 

So you say you wear a 8.5 shoe and are going with an 11?

I'm a 10.5 normally and was going to go 11 (also what 45North recommended based on my foot measurement). Sounds like I should go at least size 12?


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

KRob said:


> So you say you wear a 8.5 shoe and are going with an 11?
> 
> I'm a 10.5 normally and was going to go 11 (also what 45North recommended based on my foot measurement). Sounds like I should go at least size 12?


Nope, I'm actually 9.5. All other bike shoes are Sidis (not even wide models) that are 43.5 and 44s.

I wear a thin liner, then a mid weight smartwool sock. I'm going to go to a 11 (45) wide. Even with the just liner the 10 (44) is too snug.

So based upon my experience, go up a size and a half, for you a 12.

Universal Cycles has the best price. Use code VIP15 and you get 15% off your purchase. I think it will also ship for free. I've been to their store in Portland. Totally awesome crew.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

KRob, I'm similar size to you, my SWorks Trail in 45 fit perfectly.

Tried on yesterday:
Shimano 81 in 46 - this is what I got and fit great with Woolie Boolies and could fit a tiny touch more. I was good yesterday in 0Celcius, could prob be fine to -5Celcius as is and then need to get more creative from there.
Specialized Defroster - Surprisingly 44 fit the same as the Shimano 46 for whatever reason. Very similar fit I thought and a little warmer but the higher cuff is stiffer and I thought it would annoy me or rub.
45North Fasterkatt - 46 was a little snugger on top of foot and a little narrower than the other two. Similar temp range to Defroster but more comfortable cuff. Really awesome rubber tread.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks again for the sizing help WA-CO and robnow. Sounds like 12/46 will be the way to go.

Has anyone tried these Exustar SM343 boots? About half the money as the others but if they don't work that's still $125 too much.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Reading the reviews on Nashbar they don't look particularly impressive. I'll pay 250+ for a pair of shoes I suspect will last 3-4 years vs. a pair that I suspect wont last more than one. 

The Spec Defroster doesn't look like a bad shoe, but fundamentally probably not that much different than my current Sidi Diablo, which isn't really cutting it. A pretty good shoe, and just fine for mild temps but it was in the low 30's today, but we're supposed to get 3-7 inches of snow tonight. I need something a little more robust. I think the Sidi with a plastic sole and no real insulation between it and my foot is the problem. Hell with the Lakes, if the roads are dry, I'll road ride in them bastards!


----------



## supradude (Nov 27, 2011)

I've narrowed it down between the Lakes and the Northwaves. Problem is my shop cannot get the Lakes which is what I have been leaning towards so I would have to buy them online which I really don't want to do. The LBS can get me a pretty good deal on the Northwaves as long as the size I need is available, but I'm not yet convinced they would be warm enough as reviews on them are limited. Anyone put the Northwaves through real world tests?

NORTHWAVE EXTREME WINTER GTX - Not a bad looking boot.








LAKE MXZ303 - Good looking as well.


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

I have both the Northwaves and the Lakes, although older versions of each. Now, bear in mind I'm a wussy, and cold feet bother me terribly, once my feet are cold, I'm just miserable on a ride. I never found the Northwaves to be particularly warm. They're ok for the forties and upper 30's, but anything lower and they're not that warm. Although these aren't the Extreme Winter ones that you're looking at, so those might be warmer. I tend to use them as early spring/late fall shoes. 

The Lakes are much warmer, although my feet still get cold. Those are what I use for the winter months when it's really cold. Bought mine in a wide a couple sizes bigger so to have plenty of room for socks and circulation. 

One thing I've realized lately is that my feet may be cold because where I keep the shoes is usually colder than the rest of my apartment. So I'm keeping them in a warmer spot, and also bought some ski boot warmer/dryers to stick in them to warm them up before I go out. But haven't ridden in any really cold temps yet with them to see if it really was the cause or not. 

Also, I emailed Northwave a few years ago and asked if they could maybe re-design their boot using the Boa lacing system. Their old lacing system left no place to go with the excess lace other than tucking it into the boot, which left a slight gap around the cuff as well as an uncomfortable bulge at the top or side of your foot. Looks like they finally have.


----------



## 69clunker40CWC (Aug 12, 2014)

I froze my feet so many times as a kid that almost nothing keeps my feet warm. 40 years ago an old shoe repair man turned me on to something that really worked for all day ice fishing. Pack boots don't work for me, no matter the rating or expense. He suggested Vaseline on the toes, thin poly sox, wool sox, heavy-duty foot high Thinsulate non-steel toed waffle stompers under heavy duty 5 buckle arctic rubber boots with a felt footbed. I can stand on the ice all day with this setup, but they are unbelievably heavy. The problem is how to accomplish something similar but at a low weight. I use fleece lined winter commuter boots (size 10.5) with the side zipper under thin Tingley style stretchy rubber construction overboots (size 15). I can ride from 20F to 0F and not get cold. The Bates Floaters style boots have a pretty stiff bottom and the soft rubber overboot is very slip resistant. There is plenty of room in the size 15 so when it gets colder I cover the Floaters with the cut-off sleeves of an wool sweater with the ends sewed shut. I can ride in -20F with a wind too big for easy pedaling. I got everything except the Vaseline and sox at thrift stores for less than $10. It isn't cool, but it keeps me warm and is totally wind/water proof. Payless has a similar pair of Dexter commuter boots for $50. I sometimes use talcum powder to help slide the heel of the Tingleys over the Floaters. If you can't keep your feet warm, this could work for you. Chemical foot warmers don't work for me either. If it is above 20F and calm I just use the Floaters.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

Have you checked the northwave Celsius GTX out?

https://www.probikekit.com/sports-f...gclid=COmAlo6mnsICFeXm7AodBy0AsQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## John (Apr 25, 2004)

Lake MXz's.... Buy them a Euro size bigger, and wear wool socks. No cold feet. I wear a normal 42, but have the Lake in 43 and wide width. Perfect with a real smartwool hiking sock.


----------



## supradude (Nov 27, 2011)

My wallet is quite thin now but my feet are quite happy. I decided why try and be the guinea pig with any other boot and just go with tried and true, the Lake MXZ303's. Got them in a 45.0 wide. They are snug but lose, if that makes sense. Plenty of foot wiggle room while still being clipped in plenty tight. The BOA system rocks. I didn't go with the Wolvs as I just got a better vibe from people with the Lakes.

I took them out for a night ride last night. Temps really were not a good test for them as it was 42F at the start and finished at 34F at the end of a 3 hour ride. My feet were TOASTY! Holy hell it was awesome. I will note that my feet would have been okayish with my regular shoes with toe covers at those temps. I can't believe I was hoping for colder weather. 

Few other thoughts on them. They are much better looking in person. Gorgeous I'd say. And they really are a boot, not just a beefed up cycling shoe (witch they are). Already mentioned the BOA system is pretty slick. It is so easy to get the foot in and out, in fact easier than my normal Pearl Izumi's. Comfortable enough I wish I could wear them all year. My ankle is still a bit bum from a wreck a couple months ago and when the BOA system tightens up around there and I could feel it. Not a complaint, just mentioning it. It is not as easy to clip in as fast as I would on the regular shoes since the cleats are surround by boot teeth (or whatever you call them), but with some practice I'm sure it will be no problem.

I want to say I am very happy with my purchase, and just from last night I know I will be, but I will hold that thought until a real cold weather test. I'll post up another report then.


----------



## rarekin (Mar 4, 2009)

The Lakes generally run a bit small, so normally sizing up between 0.5 and 1 size is the norm.

For winter boots from them size up 1.5 to 2 sizes to fit the winter wool socks. (just like it is done with the trekking shoes for the same reason).


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Had Lake MXZ 301s. They were in great shape after several seasons. Sold them and bought a pair of MXZ 302s. Lots of biking, trekking(walking with bike until I can ride it again), drift busting, etc. I recommend Lakes. Also have a wide foot. My summer shoes are also lakes now. 

urmb


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

What the upper temperature range of the Lake MXZ303? In other words when are they going to be TOO warm?


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Lakes are great 0 to 30 degrees. Super nice boots but are pretty bulky.

Spec Defroster 30 to 55. Great for cool, damp weather. Much lighter and streamlined.

My feet get cold real easy though.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

robnow said:


> Shimano 81 in 46 - this is what I got and fit great with Woolie Boolies and could fit a tiny touch more. I was good yesterday in 0Celcius, could prob be fine to -5Celcius as is and then need to get more creative from there.


I just took a ride with a new pair of the Shimanos, they seem to be good cool weather, but not quite winter, shoes. Temps were in the high 40's and with regular socks my toes were a little cold, but not uncomfortably so.

I can wear thicker socks with my regular shoes so I got the same size for the SH-MW81s, which fit pretty much the same.


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

To resurrect this two week old thread, I was struggling on the Lakes vs. the 45NRTH boots. The Lakes definitely run smaller than the Wolvhammers. I wear a US 9.5 and the 44 Wide Lakes were too small. (I do love the leather and look of the Lakes though.) I ended up going with the 45NRTH Wolvhammers as they (based on my "highly scientific/subjective" opinion) are the boot you can stand around in the snow in waiting for your event to start. These boots are stupid warm. I have ridden them on several single digit (farenheit) hour+ rides and my feet have been toasty. The vibram + insole are great insulation and also prevent the pedals from becoming heat sinks. 

I would definitely buy them again. In anything above 25 degrees, they will make your feet "hot" even.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

*I like NW over Lake's*

I had Lake 302's and found them to be to clunky and heavy for climbing on gnarly trails in the winter months. A friend of a friend unloaded a pair of Celsius Northwave's on me. I've been quite happy with them and do not find them to be much different in terms of thermal abilities. The NW's breathe better which may actually be an advantage.

When it gets to be 25 F or lower, I tend to throw toe warmers in to be on the safe side... particularly if I plan on being out for a couple of hours or longer. Even in small groups, if someone has a mechanical, sitting still for 10-15 minutes @ 20 F or lower typically leads to alarmingly cold hands for a little while when we start riding again. I can deal with that, not stone cold feet though.

If I had it to do again, I'd probably get the Arctic ones...

They are 21% off right now here Northwave Celsius Arctic GTX Boots 2015 | Chain Reaction Cycles

Size wise, they are roomier. I wear 10 to 10.5 shoe. Sidi Dominator 45 fits me perfectly (with little room to spare). I got the same size Northwave and found them to have plenty of extra room wearing 2 pairs of thick socks.


----------



## 69clunker40CWC (Aug 12, 2014)

It's been -35F or less here for the last several days. Today it was so cold I had a hard time getting the gas pump to work. I went to 2 grocery and a big box store today and they all had all but one door blocked off. It is so cold they can't keep the stores warm. My snowblower had to be warmed up with a cardboard box around the engine with a hair dryer blowing in it before the starter would engage and it turned over for ever before it stared. My truck tires were flat on one side and would not round out right away from the cold. Thump, thump, thump until centrifugal force made them round. A group of us go out and ride at night and I am the only one who still has comfortable feet after a two hour ride in this weather. They all wear $325 MB boots with neoprene covers. The metal in their clipless pedals conducts the cold, plus I don't think these boots are made for this weather. I use plastic pedals, fleece lined commuter boots with no steel shank, Vaseline, 2-3 pair of sox and Tingley construction rubber boot savers over the top. I also grease up my nose and cheeks and wear a neoprene face mask. Two hours and I am soaked in sweat and toasty. I do use chemical hand warmers inside my split mittens. I would't want to stop to enjoy the view, you got to keep moving.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow- that is COLD.

I ride in zero F and above and that's about as cold as it gets in the US Mid-Atlantic region. 

Today it was 6.5 F when I left the house. 

Should have put my phone on an inside pocket - had a message on the screen when I got to work: "Phone needs to cool down before you can use it."


----------



## head (Feb 13, 2004)

toasty toes chemical warmers. cheap and they work. just my 2cents.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Did someone mention the Specialized defrosters?


----------



## 69clunker40CWC (Aug 12, 2014)

Went out for 3 slow hours today and it was -12F. I was toasty warm and sweaty. Yaktrax chemical warmers on my hands. The other brands don't have enough heat in them, unless they improved them since last year.


----------



## supradude (Nov 27, 2011)

We're finally in a cold spell where I could truly test the Lakes out. Ride time temp was 7F degrees and stayed that way for at least a couple of hours with some decent winds. We finished at 19F degrees. Total ride time was around 4 1/2 hours. Feet were perfectly warm with one thick sock. I don't see myself riding in anything below 0F but if I did and started to feel the cold I could just use a more burly sock. Extremely happy with my purchase. No shoe covers, no toe warmers or some other special trick. I put my shoes on at ride time and take em off at the end of the ride. Wam, bam. Well worth the money.

Oh, and pogies... holy sh*t, why did I wait so long?


----------



## Mangchi BB (Jan 7, 2015)

supradude said:


> Tired of worthless shoe covers and frozen toes so I am ready to plunk down the money for a good pair of clipless winter MTB boots.
> 
> - Lake MXZ303 (my front runner)
> - 45N Wolvhammer (look good but waaaaaay too expensive)


I would go with the Lake's if you are in a really cold zone. They are warm like ski boots but have a lot of flex to them. It seems like you know what you want anyways. So do it.


----------



## 69clunker40CWC (Aug 12, 2014)

Good information about the Lakes. I was skeptical, but is sounds like they should work in -20F with chemical warmers and heavy sox. I didn't want to buy something for that price and be out in the cold so to speak. I will have to see if they can fit me as I have a 6E foot. I am reluctant to spend big money when they really can't fit me, but if I can get them big and use extra sox it could work if this doesn't make the width too tight. I might be stuck with my commuter boots. Its -17F right now.


----------



## Bigbird188 (Dec 12, 2014)

Has anyone tried putting SPD cleats on non SPD shoes/boots? Pics would be helpful if anyone has tried this before. I'm thinking of trying to mount some to a set of winter boots but im not sure....


----------



## Etienne1954 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Winter Riding Shoe - Fat Biking*

I'll be using a pair of Vasque winter hiking/snowshoeing boots (waterproof and insulated) with a Fixation Mesa MP (metal pin) flat pedal. I am in the process of filing a patent and developing a prototype removable accessory that will protect the tread of the hiking/snowshoeing boot from being eroded by the pedals' metal pins (I've had knobby treads on my mtb shoes/boots worn away after only a few hours of riding with metal pin flat pedals). More to come.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

I have the 45N Wolvhammer's. They are great. I have worn them down to -37C without getting cold. In my books they are worth the price.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Never had a problem with the pins in pedals eating away at my boots. Bad choice in pins, too sharp and hard. I have vasque arrowheads and ride pinned pedals going on season 3, nylon composite pedals that use basic metric hex screws (instead of set screws or some of the nasty pin designs out there) and so far they are completely undamaged by the pins.

And my pedals are a different brand but basically identical in design to fyxation mesas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Etienne1954 said:


> I'll be using a pair of Vasque winter hiking/snowshoeing boots (waterproof and insulated) with a Fixation Mesa MP (metal pin) flat pedal. I am in the process of filing a patent and developing a prototype removable accessory that will protect the tread of the hiking/snowshoeing boot from being eroded by the pedals' metal pins (I've had knobby treads on my mtb shoes/boots worn away after only a few hours of riding with metal pin flat pedals). More to come.


Generally not an issue, can be with some real soft treads sometimes, but everything is hard in the cold. In the real cold, I'd suggest resin/composite pedals, less heat transfer.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

BlackPenquinn said:


> I have the 45N Wolvhammer's. They are great. I have worn them down to -37C without getting cold. In my books they are worth the price.


Better than the Lake 302/303s for sure, but not by a whole lot. When it gets down to single digits or negatives my feet get cold and I need to boost them with over-boots, sheep-skin footbeds and in the real cold or long-exposure, hotronics S4 heaters. All of the cold weather gear is worth the price in terms of being able to get out there and ride in the winter without a care in the world, but from experience, it's easier to over-prepare than under-prepare, so sometimes trying to save money on intermediate measures is a waste, compared to just getting wolfhammers or wolfgars or whatever your final solution is.


----------



## danoalb (Dec 19, 2005)

*Lake mxz 400*

I have the new mxz 400's. THEY ARE MONEY 👍👍👌 
Lake stepped up their game big time. They blow the wolvehammer and the 303's out of the water (I have both) I would compare to wolvegar but way easier to put on and stupid comfortable. They should be on par with gar's for warmth.


----------



## MNRider008 (Oct 26, 2017)

*Cabela's Boa Snow Runner Max Boots*



danoalb said:


> I have the new mxz 400's. THEY ARE MONEY  
> Lake stepped up their game big time. They blow the wolvehammer and the 303's out of the water (I have both) I would compare to wolvegar but way easier to put on and stupid comfortable. They should be on par with gar's for warmth.


Holy cats those are pricey, but look great!! I'm riding flats and really don't want to drop that kind of cash, so I'm looking at other options. Any thoughts on the Cabela's Boa Snow Runner Max Boots?

Same level of insulation and pretty good reviews. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

MNRider008 said:


> Holy cats those are pricey, but look great!! I'm riding flats and really don't want to drop that kind of cash, so I'm looking at other options. Any thoughts on the Cabela's Boa Snow Runner Max Boots?
> 
> Same level of insulation and pretty good reviews. Any thoughts are appreciated.


Just get some sorels if you are on flats.


----------



## bassness (Jul 27, 2017)

MNRider008 said:


> Holy cats those are pricey, but look great!! I'm riding flats and really don't want to drop that kind of cash, so I'm looking at other options. Any thoughts on the Cabela's Boa Snow Runner Max Boots?
> 
> Same level of insulation and pretty good reviews. Any thoughts are appreciated.


Thanks for posting that link. I've been looking for a pair of boots for my first fat biking winter that won't break the bank and those Snow Runners look to fit what I'm looking for. I'm heading to Cabela's today to check them out.


----------



## MNRider008 (Oct 26, 2017)

Awesome glad I could help! Did you end up getting a pair and if so what do you think? I ordered them since I couldn't make it to the store but am excited to try them out later this week.


----------



## bassness (Jul 27, 2017)

I did buy a pair yesterday. I think they're a great value at the current sale price and I'm very pleased with the boots. They fit me well and they're not overly heavy or clumsy. I'm probably going to take a short ride with them on today to see how well they work with the bike.


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

Just picked up a pair of Bontrager Old Man Winter. Nice boot with fleece-lined Thinsulate insulated bootie and 100% waterproof OutDry upper. Easy on and easy off...
https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...bike-shoes/bontrager-omw-winter-shoe/p/12550/


----------



## Jesse/29 (Apr 30, 2012)

I ordered Lake MXZ303 Winter Boots and have a question for you guys who have them. I'm right in between sizes (45 Wide and 46 Wide) and have tried both of them on with the wool socks I'd be wearing (I ordered both sizes, will return one of them). Question, do they stretch and get even a hair looser over time?


----------



## danoalb (Dec 19, 2005)

Jesse/29 said:


> I ordered Lake MXZ303 Winter Boots and have a question for you guys who have them. I'm right in between sizes (45 Wide and 46 Wide) and have tried both of them on with the wool socks I'd be wearing (I ordered both sizes, will return one of them). Question, do they stretch and get even a hair looser over time?


Buy 2 to 3 sizes too big for extra socks


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Jesse/29 said:


> I ordered Lake MXZ303 Winter Boots and have a question for you guys who have them. I'm right in between sizes (45 Wide and 46 Wide) and have tried both of them on with the wool socks I'd be wearing (I ordered both sizes, will return one of them). Question, do they stretch and get even a hair looser over time?


FWIW I'm a US size 10 in hiking boots, and my summer cycling stuff is all size 44. I bought the 303s in size 45 and I wear them comfortably with one pair of wool socks and a toe warmer. I ride all winter in New England where it gets to single digits all the time and they've been fantastic.

This is my third season with them and I haven't noticed them stretch at all - they are really soft to begin with.


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

Under Armor Michelin fat bike shoes. I used these down to the low 30s with flat pedals.


----------

